# Charts- not so much as pictures of llamamamas.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was looking for charts for llamas but only found some pictures they are to cute. Had to share.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are so cute! Thank your for sharing!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Amazing range of colours,!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Such cute pictures....thanks. I didn't realize there were so many different colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are great, I love the wind blown look. Reminds me of a model walking down a runway.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally don't like the suri alpacas at all, I am partial to the huacaya. The suri to me look so greasy and scragley. I owned huacayas and just never chose to go with suri.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the smile today.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute and informative. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Love llamas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting photographs! Thanks for sharing.


----------

